# Hatch Leaking (1989 240SX)



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

whenever it rains if i go to the hatch and lift the carpet, it will be very damp and sometimes there will be a tiny pool of water back there as well...the spoiler was removed and the holes are SEALED...someone please help me, im working on putting electronics back there and i dont want anything to get wet

Thanks,
TP


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like there's a leak somewhere around the hatch, not the holes from the spoiler. What I would check if I were you is the weather stripping around the hatch, make sure it isn't dry-rotted or shot for that matter.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

sit in the hatch and get someone to hit it with the hose!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

lmao! ^ try that, sadly enough I think it would work...


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

*damn*

damn, thats a really good idea :loser: <(me)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

A lot of leaks can from underneath as well. I had a Toyota with a leak in the bottom of the trunk, so water filled up the spare tire well. The gasketing, however, is a likely candidate. Specialized smoke leak-testers are sold, but Joel's idea rocks.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ive heard cases where water was leaking in around the tail lights too


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised, with all the traumatic rust issues associated with the hatch. Inspecting the whole hatch and rear floor panels is probably a good anyways, on a car that could be 16 years old, as mine is.


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

i think that the drain hole is clogged and then the water backs up in the glass surround and then seeps into your spare tire area. clean out the drain hole and make sure that all of the water can escape. i will have to look into it more tho because mine is doing it too.


----------

